# What sorcery is this?



## SmokeyJoe (1/10/18)

Ok so im sitting with a weird issue or my setup is possessed.
Im running a Zeus single on a Vapor Storm. Flat clapton 0.4 @ 32w

I live in the west rand where beer flows and people get stabbed for looking at you the wrong way. However, thats not the issue.
The issue is that when im home, i can chain vape and blow clouds like a Ford Cortina.
But when im at work in JHB central, i get dry hits after 3 pulls.
Could it be air pressure? Could it be that im actually in Narnia? Why are the Proteas so kak?
Because i sure as hell dont know whats going on

Any advise would be appreciated as you can see from my above post, im going bonkers

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Wide (1/10/18)

Probably got to do with govt in jhb taking your air without any compensation 

On a serious note possibly linked to tank flooding when driving or whilst in your pocket etc, differential in air pressure should be minimal unless you in a really high rise building? have you tried filling your tank only at work..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (1/10/18)

a


SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so im sitting with a weird issue or my setup is possessed.
> Im running a Zeus single on a Vapor Storm. Flat clapton 0.4 @ 32w
> 
> I live in the west rand where beer flows and people get stabbed for looking at you the wrong way. However, thats not the issue.
> ...


Airconditioned building? The air therefore containing a lot less moisture causing more juice to evaporate to saturate the dry air?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Modyrts (1/10/18)

The airconditioned office or wherever you work may also cause the eliquid to change its viscosity as cold liquid flows slower than warmer liquid so maybe thats why?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/10/18)

Get a squonker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/10/18)

Think you hit the nail on the head with the aircon. Makes sense

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Random264 (10/10/18)

After reading your post, I just noticed that I get better flavour from the Zeus at my office than I do at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/10/18)

Random264 said:


> After reading your post, I just noticed that I get better flavour from the Zeus at my office than I do at home.


Do you wanna swap jobs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------

